# Finals: Los Angeles Lakers (0) vs. Boston Celtics (2) [Game 3]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/FinalsGT-1.png">​


----------



## 81kobe81 (Jan 21, 2008)

this is a funny pic,but i prefer to see the game thread!thx!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game thread will be up tomorrow once Eternal gets around to it...he'll edit my post or move his to the top, one or the other. But I just wanted to get something up to start discussing Game 3.

Rebounding and defense are key to this game, as well as getting to the line. I fully believe that not only are we going to win tomorrow, but we're going to win all 3 home games and take this **** back to Boston up 3-2.


----------



## 81kobe81 (Jan 21, 2008)

ok,i hope so,go lakers!


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> I fully believe that not only are we going to win tomorrow, but we're going to win all 3 home games and take this **** back to Boston up 3-2.


I believe so, too.

Tonight I want to see us hustle for every lose ball for 48 minutes. It will be a desperation game and that will show.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I am still confident we can turn this series around. The Celtics have only proven that they are good actors, who have the refs in their pockets...nothing more. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

The key is going to be how we play pierce, and who phil starts on him or brings in as back up, any ideas?


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Kobe better be on Pierec. Kobe, Odom, Gasol should drive more!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe can't guard Pierce for the same reasons he has problems guarding James. He is much lighter, weaker and smaller. Although I think that Pierce being injured and all, Kobe could make his life a little more miserable. The problem is that if he starts doing too much on D, who'll facilitate? Odom? I think not, he can't even make his own shot and has been a horrible facilitator during these Playoffs. I honestly don't see a way for Pierce to not burn us for 30 points. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s191/jen062007/?action=view&current=bostonsux.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s191/jen062007/bostonsux.jpg" border="0" alt="**** BOSTON"></a>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If I see Odom shoot another 20 footer with 10+ seconds left on the shot clock Im gonna puke! 

We are winning this ****ing series!!! Time for everybody to stop mopping around feeling sorry for yourselves and the Lakers! We are winning this ****ing series!!!! When we are all old and crapping in our own pants we can reflect on this series and laugh how we were down 0-2 only to come back and win it!!! This is what we want!!!! We are going to win the entire enchilada on the Celtics home floor!!!! We shall lick their tears of sorrow and laugh while we do it!!! 
Tonight we dine in hell!!!!
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=lakers300.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/lakers300.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome picture.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Keys to game 3

- Feed the ball to Gasol early and often.No early touhes for LO, no Fisher or Vlad perimeter jumpers, just feed Pau the ball, I want 20+ attempts from him we gotta be able to force their defense to double down. If he chases Perkins out and then scores on KG it will open Odom for the slash cuts. 

- LO needs to remember he's option number 3 and his job is mainly to rebound and get Gasol and Kobe the ball.Nothing else, no more jumpers, no more weak drives early in the game straight to Kobe and Gasol. 

- Kobe needs to force the ball inside to Gasol, and play 2 man game he and Gasol in the pick and roll all night long, side pick and roll and top pick and roll and collapse the Celtics defense. And When Kobe goes to the post come middle down the paint quickly no waiting on the defense to rotate he and Gasol must go quick offensively. 

- Hard double Pierce the whole 1st half.take him outta the game. when he catches trap and take the ball from him. Vlad can't guard him so its time to scrap the whole idea just hard double and rotate the ball back to KG, Perkins and Rondo. Stay on Allen. In the 4th quarter Kobe then Man's up Pierce with the help coming when Pierce spins. 

- More Farmar less Fisher,More Rony less Odom in the 2nd half. 

Kobe and Gasol go for 25 each or more , Odom, Vlad and Fish gets us at least 10 each and our bench outscores theirs we win. 

*And finally do not play Walton or any other small forward on Powe *

Phil Jackson get your head out your *** and pay closer attention to the defensive match-ups,bothering Pierce is the key. Keep 2 bigs on the court at all times unless we are scrambling for comebacks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i haven't posted in 2 days because i've been so bitter about game 2.. argh, i don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Please win! Please please please please pleeeeease WIN!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WNB9WtNIQQ&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WNB9WtNIQQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Staples had better be rocking tonight! I hope they let the boys know that they are finally home and make it tough for the Celtics! 

I have faith in this team! Go Lakers!

And now to 4 hours of studying before tipoff. Excellent.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

With our luck, Joe Crawford and Steve Javy (sp?) will call the game tonight. The ultimate "F U home team refs". 

haha, just kidding. We don't need the refs to win, we just need an evenly called game. 

We'll bring tonight. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Silk D said:


> With our luck, Joe Crawford and Steve Javy (sp?) will call the game tonight. The ultimate "F U home team refs".
> 
> haha, just kidding. We don't need the refs to win, we just need an evenly called game.
> 
> We'll bring tonight. I'm sure of it.


<table style="width: 100%;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr style="background: transparent none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" http:="" www.nba.com="" images="" standings="" conf_bg.gif="" target="_blank"><td colspan="5">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="tableTitle">Game</td> <td class="tableTitle">Official 1</td> <td class="tableTitle">Official 2</td> <td class="tableTitle">Official 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="tableRowOdd">Boston @ L.A. Lakers</td> <td class="tableRowOdd">J. Crawford</td> <td class="tableRowOdd">B. Salvatore</td> <td class="tableRowOdd">M. Wunderlich</td></tr> </tbody></table> 
<!--/frags/nbaAdSpot160x600Legacy.html SSI include-->







http://www.nba.com/news/referee.html
<script language="JavaScript"> <!-- var adHeight = 600; var adWidth = 160; if ((typeof(spnsrTXT) == "undefined") || (spnsrTXT == null)) var spnsrTXT= ""; if ((typeof(tile) == "undefined") || (tile == null)) var tile= ""; if ((site == "") || (typeof(site) == "undefined")){ var site = "nba"; } //Look for sponsor tag //Determine position of ad var position = ""; //Get page location, if already defined, ignore if (page == ""){ var page = ""; } //--> </script> <!-- begin ad tag --> <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> document.write('<script language="JavaScript1.1" src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/'+site+'.dart/'+page+tile+';sz=160x600;ord=' + adSpotRandom + '?" type="text/javascript"><\/script>'); </script><script style="display: none;" language="JavaScript1.1" src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/nba.dart/news;sz=160x600;ord=1213139433610?" type="text/javascript"></script><script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> if ((!document.images && navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Mozilla/2.') >= 0)|| navigator.userAgent.indexOf("WebTV") >= 0) {document.write('<a href="http://ad.doubleclick.net/jump/'+site+'.dart/'+page+tile+';sz=160x600;ord=' + adSpotRandom + '?" target="_blank">







<\/a>');} </script> <noscript></noscript> <!-- End ad tag -->


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for editing the first post, Eternal. I'm going to delete what I had as it looks pretty terrible, haha.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Salvatore, that's the one that gave us, I mean, that called the jump ball in Game 4 against Phoenix two years ago right?  Looks like a good crew, but so did Sunday's. I just hope to God that Delany (sp) isn't calling anymore Finals games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets get ready to RUMMMMBBBLLLLLEEEE


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to get this **** started! Let's go Lakers! Kick some Boston ***!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Game Time!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sorry, but Lawrence Tanter needs to get just a LITTLE BIT more excited during the Playoffs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No ****ing Jumpshots...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

not the greatest start ever


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sloppy start. Come on Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What? PIERCE didn't need a wheelchair?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Radman for 3!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 FREE THROWS? Holy moly!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey look... Another foul!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the way to attack the ****ing basket!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great start! Kick their asses back to Boston where they belong, please!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great start overall. Attacking the basket on just about every possession, and GETTING TO THE FOUL LINE! Wooooooo!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God damit.. make your FT now that you get them


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh my god.. FTs


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Kobe; 3/6 from the charity stripe? 

He's probably just out of game practice since he's not been shooting them .


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's 2 fouls on Radmanovic and 2 on Odom. Damn.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

JESUS christ Radman sucks


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Vlad touches the court one more ****ing time I'm going to go ape ****. What a ****ing pansy. Pau is playing like a little ***** too. Give me five players who will hustle and are not terrified to be out there right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

As much as I want "I Survived a Japenese Gameshow" to be amazing. I feel it is going to be a total letdown.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn, it feels like we should be up by much more. But it is what it is, Radman with the silly fouls, Odom and Gasol missing in the paint, the travel by Kobe and the open threes and Boston is right in it instead.

Come on, Lakers, let's go!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We cannot make a freethrow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we're tied right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, but the Lakers supporting cast looks terrified right now. Where the **** is the swagger? Only Fish and Kobe look like they have it right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We look pretty bad


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Please Phil, I beg you. No stupid lineups to start the second.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, this is new to me. A home game, and only Fish and Kobe bring their mojo. Sasha, Odom, Radman, Gasol... please... wake the **** up and play like you want to win this game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What started out great turned pretty ugly. There's no reason that we shouldn't be leading right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is a ****ing retard... He is pulling a Fisher


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Finally the D and our bench is looking good


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ Brown is a smirking piece of ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some great ball movement going on right now. Good to see!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Blahahahahah flopping PJ Brown is so tough!! hahahah


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

smack his face, farmar.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, PJ looked like he wants to do something, but then probably said to himself:"****, man, I'm almost 40... I can't be doing this, I could be this dude's dad."


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Double T's... Bull****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 on Ray Allen


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It would be nice if Luke could make a layup.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine to the rescue!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Machine!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting, did Luke block Pierce? Wow...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

11-point lead! Time to extend it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 on Pierce!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can Me We Make The Freethrows!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol only has 1 point so far, on a free throw. Come on Pau!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol and Odom have totally disappeared tonight and yet we have a 9 point lead?

Kobe, baby, Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I love the entire GB whining about the calls. A dose of their own medicine, I guess.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe watch your ****ing cool... if he's out of the game, we lose tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol is terrible tonight. Unreal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Gasol is terrible tonight. Unreal.


Understatement of the year


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MaAAAAAAAA CHINNNNNNEEE


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Did Allen Miss two consecutive FT all year? Holy moly


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the ****, Gasol?!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DUNK THE freaking BALL


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, so only 4 players came to play and we're up at the half? I'll take that, although Odom and Gasol being no-shows doesn't bode well for us...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

These missed FTs had better not come back and bite us in the ***...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're in trouble. Celtics play pitiful. Only up 6. Kobe horrible from the line, Gasol playing like a punk and LO confused once again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Could we have possible had a worst finish to the half? 

Gasol absolutely ****ing sucks tonight. Odom has done all sorts of nothing. Kobe and Sasha are the only reason we're leaving, and even Kobe is pissing me off with his ****ing free throw shooting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There is nothing I want more right now than to kick Pau Gasol in the nuts. What a ****ing loser. When is Bynum going to be back, again? No wonder he didn't get the spotlight in Memphis. Whenever it's on him, he plays like a little girl. Somebody please tell me why he is afraid of Kendrick Perkins. You're a ****ing 20/10 player. Wake the **** up.

The refs are riding our jocks right now and we missed 10 FTs. Absolutely unforgiveable and unbelieveable. This game should be a blowout by now. We should have put 60 on the board.

A 6 point lead is just pathetic considering how this game has gone. Instead of feeling dejected and down on themselves, Boston now has hope for the second half and is going to come out with a new fire.

We're screwed. It's just sickening. There is no way that the Celtics should be feeling good after that half. In their minds, all they have to do is play better than they did in that stinker and they'll win...and they're probably right. We look awful.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh, and this game is more proof that Odom needs to be dealt before next season. Prince, anyone? Richard Jefferson, anyone? Shane Battier, anyone?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I felt so confident before tip-off, and now it's slipping away.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

STFU! We ARE NOT LOSING THIS GAME!

HE KISSED HIS DAUGHTERS, thats all kobe needed!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still think we're going to win - I just have a feeling I might have a heart attack in the process.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Agreed. I was almost sold on Odom, but he needs to go. He'll kill our game when he's moved at the 3.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What a lousy half...we should be up by 20! With all the moaning and groaning about getting to the FT line, we can't even make them. In addition, it looks like only Kobe, Sasha and Jordan came to play. Gasol is moving like he is wearing cement sneakers, and I don't know what the **** is up with Odom. His head must be suck somewhere because it certainly is not in this game. We're only up six...and we are in big trouble if things don't change.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

vanessa aint hot


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Coldplay sucks... I still fail to see how NBA fans are in anyway a target audience.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DANNY said:


> vanessa aint hot


LOL...she was at one time!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing ****!! Gasol and Odom need to get their heads out of their asses!! Radman im looking at your punk *** too!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Sit Odom or Radman...let Mihm start the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd rather come out with a lineup of Fisher, Sasha, Kobe, Turiaf, Gasol to start the 2nd half and let Odom and Radman play with the reserves.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom/Radmanovic/Gasol are pulling off a disappearing act that's never been seen before.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...Radman sucks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, all I'm going to say at the moment is **** the haters! Kobe is single handedly winning this game for us. It would be lovely if he could get some help from his fellow starters. Or just put Sasha and Jordan in.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This is one of those games where Kobe is either gonna carry us or lose it for us. Everyone else is playing with their heads up their *****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza is in now...and he nails a long jumper! Nice!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Only 4 points between Pierce and Garnett...and we are only up by 4...what a disgrace!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe, Farmar and Sasha = 14/22 FG (64%)
Rest of team = 2/19 FG (10%)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We're done...this is getting painful to watch.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is not looking well. Why doesn't Phil react for the love of God?! Put Farmar or Sasha in.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just turned it off.

Phil, Kobe, Fisher, Odom and Gasol literally disgust me tonight. Our defense on the last couple of series showed that they just gave up. What a bunch of losers.

It's over. Give me Bynum already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wouldn't mind seeing Kobe actually try to defend Allen when he runs at a screen, instead of just standing around and hoping that someone else will rotate to cover em.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Pierce was 7/7 from 3-point range in the first two games. He missed his 3's today, but Allen has gone off for 4/4 threes instead.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This is going beyond being disappointing. I'm suprised we don't hear any boos from the crowd. We are playing like we've been paid off by the bookies. Except for Kobe out there, there is no heart, no hustle, no brains.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kobe...WTF are you doing???


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bad foul there by Kobe.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are not being aggressive any longer and we're not getting to the FT line.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sure, take the only guy who's giving a damn out of the game. Typical Phil.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn Odom...why does he always go full spead in transition and throw up a brick layup??? Trade his *** already.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We can still do this if anyone in our starting 5 outside of Kobe decides to actually start giving a damn and play! 2 point lead is nothing if they can get their heads straight somehow!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is it, fellas. This is our season. If we lose tonight, we're done for. Hopefully our team realizes what's at stake and we can come out and win this ****ing game...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> We can still do this if anyone in our starting 5 outside of Kobe decides to actually start giving a damn and play! 2 point lead is nothing if they can get their heads straight somehow!
> 
> Go Lakers!


We will wait until the end of the quarter when the game is out of reach...then we will start playing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, anyone dare to guess what kind of lineup starts the 4th?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you, Sasha!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Dammit!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Allen is single-handedly KILLING us.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So we decided it's that time of the game to start launching threes?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** You Odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

...................


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

9-16 from the field AND the FT line? Wow, Kobe... you of all people stinking it from the charity stripe?

Pierce with 5!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please Lakers...please win...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting lineup...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Is it me or is it eerily quiet in Staples? Embarrassing...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Every time I start doubting Kobe... every single ****ing time... he delivers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We have the lead again...please keep it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Is it me or is it eerily quiet in Staples? Embarrassing...


When is it not?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come On Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

gasol did something useful!You pound your chest after scoring your 6th point of the game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4:25 from a victory with a 5-point lead. Please, for the love of all Lakers fans, HOLD ON!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, no big mistakes. We need to close this out. Hustle!!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Ray Allen is single-handedly KILLING us.


He sure is. What happened? He was looking like he was 45 before this series!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy Moly! Two more points!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That would've been the dagger right there.

Great hustle by Fish nontheless!

Come on Lakers!!!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Free throws will be the end of us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*CoRNdoG819*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (8:38:43 PM)</AIM:timestamp>: that was a moving screen


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So close, and yet so far away from a victory...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why is Kobe not getting touches?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine redeems himself!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think I have a man-crush on Sasha Vujacic (no ****).


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

If Buss doesn't find enough money to sign Sasha, I'll be royally pissed. The guy is fearless in his 3rd NBA Finals game for crying out loud. Outplaying everyone on the Lakers outside of Kobe.

That's got to be worth a new contract. Agreed?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Kobe.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Mvp.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> If Buss doesn't find enough money to sign Sasha, I'll be royally pissed. The guy is fearless in his 3rd NBA Finals game for crying out loud. Outplaying everyone on the Lakers outside of Kobe.
> 
> That's got to be worth a new contract. Agreed?


the problem is that he is a restricted FA... and I am POSITIVE someone is going to offer him the full MLE, and I am not sure we will match the full MLE


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm so glad the refs are noticing all those illegal screen by the celtics


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I don't care about half the team not showing up, our guys not hitting their FTs and all the other ****. They came through when it was needed after I had a gut feeling they were done and it's a whole new series. 2-1. One game at a time. I hope they get this game out of their system pronto and come back twice as strong for game 4. 

Woooooooo!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2-1! Finally we beat Boston this season!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win guys! :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*CoRNdoG819*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (8:41:20 PM)</AIM:timestamp>: I SAID THEY WERE MOVING SCREENS
*CoRNdoG819*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (8:46:52 PM)</AIM:timestamp>: Hey look, an illegal screen
*CoRNdoG819*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (8:50:45 PM)</AIM:timestamp>: that was a moving screen too
*CoRNdoG819*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (8:51:52 PM)</AIM:timestamp>: That was a fat moving screen on KG
*CoRNdoG819*<AIM:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (8:54:05 PM)</AIM:timestamp>: I have been saying those were illegal for a long time


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

So Pierce and Garnett go 8/35, Sasha goes for 20 and its not a blowout. We were fortunate. At least Ariza got some minutes tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Garnett has been setting illegal screens the whole ****ing series! Thank God they finally got him on one!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sa Vu! Sa Vu! Sa Vu!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

What an ugly game by both teams. I'll take it though.

Also, what the hell is Doc Rivers doing throwing in the towel with 22 seconds to go. Have some freakin' pride, this is the finals.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha gotta love coop

"5 championship ring LETS GO!" :lol:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

@Cris: you're having a monologue there or is the rest of the conversation cut out? =)

And I agree with you, of course.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom and Gasol has Kwame syndrome, where they go for a lay up instead of dunking the balls. Odom is has been pathetic so far, tonights line, 4 points, 9 rebounds, 5 Tos, and 5 fouls.

Derek Fishers is disappearing too, for a guy with his experience he commits the stupidest of fouls, I have seen him bail out opponents in the last minutes or before buzzer by committing stupid fouls. HE makes me cringe whenever he takes it to the hoop.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Good news is lakers won besides getting 20 points from four starters, that is 20 points from almost 50 million payroll and 2o from Sasha, who is making 2 million or something. Those four needs to pay Sasha some of money they are getting.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You have no idea how pleasant my dreams are gonna be and how good my day is gonna be at work against the haters and Celtics fans that work for me.

Now for the game.

Ugly as hell. 

Kobe was brillant and forever the Machine has more heart than everyone not named Kobe. LO and Gasol are soft but the Machine was outstanding.


Kobe's defense was very good on Pierce tonight on Allen not so much. Great adjustments by PJ having Fish guard Allen.

Kobes defense playing center field was incredible. he helped clog the lane.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> @Cris: you're having a monologue there or is the rest of the conversation cut out? =)
> 
> And I agree with you, of course.


It's two conversations that are cut out and pieced together thank you. 

I haven't lost it, _yet. _


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe plays bad at times but he neverplays Paul Pierce bad. LOL thats my new phrase. 

Kobe at least gives you something on both ends and some buckets even if its a 10 for 25type game. 

But Pierce was terrible.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> You have no idea how pleasant my dreams are gonna be and how good my day is gonna be at work against the haters and Celtics fans that work for me.
> 
> Now for the game.
> 
> ...


That sums it up well. We have a lot of talent on this team, but we can't have two softies (LO and Gasol) on this team. We may need some added toughness next year in addition to Bynum's return.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Ugly game but at least came up with a win. Missing all of those FTs and still winning, we're pretty much furtunate. 

Please Phil, more time for Farmar, Sasha, and Ariza. Less for Fisher, Walton and Radman. 

God! I can see our second group can take the whole team on thier shoulders when Kobe's on the floor with them. The banch was a good factor today as always we wanted when Odom and Gasol are struggeling again. 


Congratulatioins guys!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What are you saying? You're not implying we should trade Gasol, right? 

Because he was never brought here for his toughness.

If you're thinking Odom, I agree completely.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** that! Odom was playing great up until recently. Im not gonna throw him under the bus yet.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe was having no part of losing tonight and Machine rose to the challenge. BTW, how about that last offensive foul on Odom? :lol: It feels so good to get this monkey off of our backs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I ain't saying get rid of anyone BUT Gasol is playing butter soft, he's here to be a second option not some pass 1st Kwameesque bigman. 

Gasol was finishing like Kwame I mean come on attack Perkins and KG.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Rock head...Sasha's new nick name :bsmile:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe was having no part of losing tonight and Machine rose to the challenge. BTW, how about that last offensive foul on Odom? :lol: It feels so good to get this monkey off of our backs.


I agree we needed the Celtics to KNOW we can beat them they had a mental thing versus them. 

I smell something big for us next game. 

I think the condensing of the schedule could help uys being younger with Rondo and Pierce having nagging injuries.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Guys are you still believeing Pierce is suffering from an injury? 

BTW, let's not forget Gasol is better as power forward than a center. He should get some muscle this summer and he'll be fine.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I ain't saying get rid of anyone BUT Gasol is playing butter soft, he's here to be a second option not some pass 1st Kwameesque bigman.
> 
> Gasol was finishing like Kwame I mean come on attack Perkins and KG.


Before the big rebounds Pau came up with in the fourth, I was absolutely livid. He looks terrified out there.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Great work. We have another big game ahead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

BH, change the number in your sig from 4 to 3!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> **** that! Odom was playing great up until recently. Im not gonna throw him under the bus yet.


I'm not necessarily throwing Odom under the bus; I'm just wondering if we need a tougher defensive minded player. I definitely want Gasol to stay.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ugliest win ever. So ugly that I even turned it off for a 10min stretch I was so worked up.

We really played like garbage. We could be in trouble in Game 4 unless Pau, Fisher and Odom wake up.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Odom just looks completely lost our there. He showed some shades of what he is about when he drove a couple of times late in the 4th, but man he needs to step up. I know Gasol has the ability to bounce back from a performance like this, but I dont know about Odom, its 3 games already and he has not changed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Need I remind people what pathetic loser we dumped off to get Gasol. 

Reality.. No Gasol, no finals this year. I don't give a **** how he's playing right now. 

Who here didn't know Gasol was soft before we picked him up? He's not a rookie.. The guys been playing soft his whole career. 

We picked him up because he's a prototypical big man for the triangle offense, and because we needed to fill a 7'1 void that hurt his knee and wouldnt return this season. Gasols main strengths haven't even been tapped yet, because he isn't being used correctly yet. Next season will come the adjustments.

I mean come on, we dumped off the biggest pile of trash, and in return we got a soft player who also happens to be apart of the main reason we are were we are. No Bynum, no Gasol, no finals. Hell, maybe not even make the playoffs if we didn't make that trade.

When people start talking about how bad Gasol sucks, or trading him away it makes me want to vomit. How quickly people forget just what he did for us. When Bynum went down, it was the kiss of death this season. Pau not only gave this team hope, but a chance at a ring. Without both of them, Kobe might be crying again this off season about a wasted prime trying to jump ship to hornets or some other team with a new cast of potential contenders. 

Gasol's coming helped saved this team, and what it might have become. Title or not.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Graet points CD! 

I've always been saying Gasol is our second option as a center. Next year would be a blast if Benyum comes back.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

You mean Bynum, but I agree with the Gasol analysis. We knew when we got him that he was not a true center who bangs and plays rough. I guess you can say "he is who we thought he was"


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Silk D said:


> What an ugly game by both teams. I'll take it though.
> 
> Also, what the hell is Doc Rivers doing throwing in the towel with 22 seconds to go. Have some freakin' pride, this is the finals.


Agreed on both counts. 

*IF* the Lakers are going to have a chance in this series, they're gonna have to be dragged there by Kobe with some help from Fish. Walton, Radman and Farmar can't be trusted. Gasol and Odom are doing the best they can, for what its worth.

By the way, why does PJ Brown get so much love from the refs? He practically ripped Gasol's arm off, and no call??


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW, some key moments in the game I think is worth mentioning. When PJ Brown ( I dont know what the hell he was thinking) tries to wrestle the ball away from Farmar and gets called for the foul and gets in Jordan's face, and Sasha steps right up and gets in Pj's face, I thought Sasha finally grew some balls and backed up his teammate. And the Look on Jack Nicholson's face when Gasol got that tip in from Lamar's missed layup, he was like finallyyyyyy Gasol scores.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

L.A Guy said:


> You mean Bynum, but I agree with the Gasol analysis. We knew when we got him that he was not a true center who bangs and plays rough. I guess you can say "he is who we thought he was"


Thanks Denny Green!eace:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

An ugly win...but we are certainly not out of the woods yet. We played better defense, holding Garnett and Pierce to a combined 19 points. If I heard that without watching the game, I would have thought we won by 20! That is the scary part because we only won by six points. We need Odom and Gasol to step up in Game 4. I am not buying that they are BOTH playing bad offensively because of the Celtics defense. Gasol is not hitting shots, but at least he is hitting the boards. Odom, our best rebounder, is not hitting shots AND has been a mediocre rebounder AND in constant foul trouble. If his shot is not falling on offense...then he should pick and choose his shots more carefully...but still sweep the boards...which is not happening. I have never heard of a great rebounder being in a rebounding slump!!! I'm starting to think that Lamar is a head case!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

To be fair to Gasol, as soft as he is, he has been pretty good defender. He is holding all his opponents to low fg%. Duncan and now KG.
I just wish he would dunk the ball with authority like he once did against KG in game two, instead of soft lay up.

As for Odom, that guy needs to get mad and dunk the ball, maybe someone should cheat on his wife to get him mad, it looks like he never gets mad.Even when he is being called for rediculous fouls he just grins.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Need I remind people what pathetic loser we dumped off to get Gasol.
> 
> Reality.. No Gasol, no finals this year. I don't give a **** how he's playing right now.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL. Yes Odom is so cold. Better has that explosiveness. He should scream more often like KG does.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Theonee said:


> To be fair to Gasol, as soft as he is, he has been pretty good defender. He is holding all his opponents to low fg%. Duncan and now KG.
> I just wish he would dunk the ball with authority like he once did against KG in game two, instead of soft lay up.
> 
> As for Odom, that guy needs to get mad and dunk the ball, maybe someone should cheat on his wife to get him mad, it looks like he never gets mad.Even when he is being called for rediculous fouls he just grins.


Fine, fine, I will take one for the team and do the dirt work (somebody's gotta do it)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Neither Gasol or Odom should be traded. I want to wait until next season when Bynum returns before we made any decisions as to what to do.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no one can complain about gasol.. he's had the top 2 pf's in the league in the last two series, and he's almost canceled them out.

he might not be playing well, but any time you can get pau gasol to play almost as good (or i guess bad) as KG.. then you can't complain.

lamar, on the other hand, has had a huge mismatch against perkins but still cannot take advantage. he's a disappointing player. people say he's got some great skills, and i agree, but he's missing a very important weapon (which is a shooting touch) that probably can't be learned. he doesn't finish well around the basket, and he can't shoot either.. it's just the way he is, and it's a shortcoming. so yeah, im not sure if it's all mental lapses as to why LO stinks it up like that.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

What do you mean by shooting touch?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Need I remind people what pathetic loser we dumped off to get Gasol.
> 
> Reality.. No Gasol, no finals this year. I don't give a **** how he's playing right now.
> 
> ...



This spiel would be fine if we were the Clippers, we're the Lakers dammit, no soft acting playing under your ability level here.

To hell with Kudos, you done forgot, Kudos comes with rings for the Lakers not for thank you jesus for Gasol giving us a mid season boost but plays like a soft cookie in the finals.

I love Gasol's game when he plays his game. 

But when he catches the ball and the 1st thing he does is start looking for someone else to take the ball its the same crap Kwame was doing.

Gasol has the least amount of pressure he's ever played with being the 2nd guy.

Thoughts of trading him or something stupid like that shouldn;t be mentioned.

I'm in the tank for Gasol I like him but disapperaing isn't part of the Lakers legacy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> no one can complain about gasol.. he's had the top 2 pf's in the league in the last two series, and he's almost canceled them out.
> 
> he might not be playing well, but any time you can get pau gasol to play almost as good (or i guess bad) as KG.. then you can't complain.
> 
> lamar, on the other hand, has had a huge mismatch against perkins but still cannot take advantage. he's a disappointing player. people say he's got some great skills, and i agree, but he's missing a very important weapon (which is a shooting touch) that probably can't be learned. he doesn't finish well around the basket, and he can't shoot either.. it's just the way he is, and it's a shortcoming. so yeah, im not sure if it's all mental lapses as to why LO stinks it up like that.


In fairness to Odom, he can't drive to the basket against a high school zone.(not the skill level, the way they're piled up down low). It almost reminds me of FIFA basketball. That and any drive to basket results in somebody falling on their back. Our outside shooters need to have one massive game to where every one of those Celtic defenders have it in the back of their mind before collapsing. I'm not trying to make excuses for Odom as there are plenty of other things he should be doing and isn't.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

whoever is defending LO is giving him about 4-5 feet of room because why? he can't shoot the ball. and when you're parked 5 feet away from LO in the paint, you draw those charges very easily when a guy like lamar tries to force it. because LO can't shoot from outside, it affects his ability to drive to the hole.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> whoever is defending LO is giving him about 4-5 feet of room because why? he can't shoot the ball. and when you're parked 5 feet away from LO in the paint, you draw those charges very easily when a guy like lamar tries to force it. because LO can't shoot from outside, it affects his ability to drive to the hole.


But that has always been the case. When the defense is opened up through perimeter shooting, Odom room to make the dive cuts and give-and-go's he seems to like. It's another reason why Odom at the 3 has no prayer of working.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> But that has always been the case. When the defense is opened up through perimeter shooting, Odom room to make the dive cuts and give-and-go's he seems to like. It's another reason why Odom at the 3 has no prayer of working.


this is exactly why he is "inconsistent." maybe he can actually improve his shooting if he works on it, but he's never even been a decent outside shooter. so many times does he force the issue with a defender 4-5 feet away in the paint. 

it's easy stopping lamar if you're a good defensive team. just sag on him when he's got the ball on the perimeter, and just put someone who can keep up with him. hell, i would go as far as to put rondo on him, since lamar's game is overrated anyways.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> this is exactly why he is "inconsistent." maybe he can actually improve his shooting if he works on it, but he's never even been a decent outside shooter.


So he's a consistently bad shooter.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I've been saying it all season long, but if we can trade Odom for Gerald Wallace, we gotta do it this summer, maybe we can sucker them into thinking Luke Walton is an asset too


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Odom needs to stop doing Kwame Brown imitations with bricking layups and simply dunk the ball. He is 6'10 with long arms, **** the layups, just dunk it!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he tried to dunk a few times last night. it didn't work out so well. besides, you're asking him to be more aggressive... you know, more aggressive than the 3 offensive fouls he got last night (was it 3?)


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyway, no point *****ing about Odom's scoring. Sasha has a better chance of helping Kobe with scoring load than Odom does. We have two soft bigmen, nothing new, I don't blame them for it. It is what it is. You either accept them for what they are, or try to trade for something that fits the team better.

S&T for Elton brand? I dunno


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

all I expect outta Odom is for him to hustle his way to 10-12 pts if he can't do that bench him. This team is simply a bad match up for him he has no advantage against KG.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

odom will have a monster game 4 i can feel it


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Y'all stop picking on Odom.


Lets pick on Vlad instead.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Vlad + Luke = PUKE!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES (AP)—Curt Schilling called out Kobe Bryant on the Boston Red Sox ace’s blog for yelling at his Los Angeles Lakers’ teammates in their Game 2 loss.
> 
> Schilling sat courtside in Boston wearing a Larry Bird jersey and flashing his World Series championship ring for TV cameras. He was within earshot of the Lakers’ bench and made some observations on Bryant.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=ApAV06OUH3uZ3k6uAOrjgDe8vLYF?slug=ap-nbafinals-notebook&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Schilling can kiss my ***!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

who cares what Old ketchup sock is saying.


----------

